# سؤال فى optical fiber connector



## amira1111 (31 يوليو 2010)

هل جميع انواع الconnectors المستخدم فى كوابل الالياف الضوئية من النوع male؟

كيف يتم توصيل connector مع بعضها؟

هل يمكن توصيل LC connector مع FC علما ان لكل منهم ferrule diammeter مختلف؟


----------



## amira1111 (31 يوليو 2010)

ارجو سرعة الاجابة من احد الاخوة المتخصصين فى الالياف الضوئية وشكرا جزيلا.


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (31 يوليو 2010)

قد يكون السؤال غير واضح بالنسبة لي
لكن الـ LC connector مختلف في التصميم عن الـ FC connector 
يعني الـ Male و الـ Female حق الـ LC مختلفين عن الـ FC


----------



## amira1111 (31 يوليو 2010)

*توضيح السؤال*

شكرا جزيلا اخى ابو بدر واريد توضيح السؤال 

هل اى نوع connector فى الالياف الضوئية يوجد منه male,female ؟

هل يمكن توصيل جهاز ارسال نهايته fc connector مع كابل نهايته lc connector؟


----------



## طالب وصل الأحبه (6 أغسطس 2010)

لتوصيل نهايتين مختلفتين أو من نفس النوع محتاج ( وصله ) أسمها coupler

و الصور التاليه توضح أنواع مختلفه لـــ couplers

و يجب أن تحسب قيمة الفقد أو loss ضمن الفقد في اللينك






















​


----------



## طالب وصل الأحبه (6 أغسطس 2010)

يسمى أحياناً adapter

مثلاً FC - FC Adapter
أو FC - LC Adapter

و هكذا


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (7 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير أخي الكريم على المعلومة المفيدة و المهمة


----------



## amira1111 (10 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومة القيمة والمفيدة


----------



## amira1111 (10 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا اخوانى على هذا الرد*

شكرا اخى الكريم على هذا الرد القيم ونرجو المزيد من المعلومات


----------



## amira1111 (12 أغسطس 2010)

*استفسار عن optical amplifier*

حد عنده معلومات عن optical amplifier( erbium doped fiber amplifier)


----------



## طالب وصل الأحبه (13 أغسطس 2010)

لا أدري هل تتحدثين عن نوع معين من الــ amplifieres أو تتحدثين عن التقنيه نفسها ؟؟؟؟​ 
و لكن على كل حال أتمنى يفيدك الرابط التالي​ 
Optical amplifier​ 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Optical_amplifier​ 
و سوف أضع في الأيام القادمه رابط لبعض الأنواع التي عملت عليها أحدها من صناعة ABB​


----------



## مهندس الروافد (16 أغسطس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## amira1111 (17 أغسطس 2010)

*سؤال عن optical amplifier*

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الرابط المفيد 
وكنت اسال عن erbium doped fiber amplifier ,;وكيفية تكبير الاشارة الداخلة (1550nm( عن طريق تفاعل ذرات stimulated emission


----------

